# Clean, Perfect Dados Every Time ( with Video )



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good review *Pinto*... I've checked it out on the *Woodpeckers* site in the past and if I didn't have my *Freud Dial-a-width*, this review could have easily talked me into one.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Good review *Pinto*... I ve checked it out on the *Woodpeckers* site in the past and if I didn t have my *Freud Dial-a-width*, this review could have easily talked me into one.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thanks LBD,

Yeah, you've had some good comments on your new dado set. That's great to hear it's working out for you. I'm using magnetic shims on the dado stack now, which seems a little better than the steel shims. 
Thanks for chiming in.
Best


----------



## peekasan (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice post.
Thanks for the video. I'll be considering this jig for sure.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I watched the video , pretty cool set up. I don't have a need or I would get one. I use ply and bits for ply and that works well for me. If I need to make many I would buy it.


----------



## peekasan (Sep 24, 2013)

> I watched the video , pretty cool set up. I don t have a need or I would get one. I use ply and bits for ply and that works well for me. If I need to make many I would buy it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I tried a set of those undersized plywood bits from Rockler. It seemed like my plywood was never actually 23/32" so it either didn't fit, or it was a sloppy fit. Maybe it was just the inconsistency in the plywood I have, but I had to give up on those bits. Plus, an exact width jig lets me use a downcut spiral bit, which would be my preference.
Glad it's working for you.

Best


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Great review. Woodpeck does make some premium jigs, and I have gladly paid hundreds for some of them. For me, $399 is too steep for this. I made a functionally equivalent jig for maybe $10. It's not fancy, but it does the job.

I will say that if I ever win the lottery, I'll have a shop full of those beautiful Woodpeck tools.

However, even with a good jig, if I want a flawless fit on a dado, rabbet or groove, I cut it a bit narrow and use a side rabbet plane to tweak it. But, that's just me.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice….. however too many small pieces to loose or get lost in assembly. Just MHO


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

So I had a chance to replace the PVC edge guides with hardwood strips, and tested how the jig works with this setup.










I planed maple strips to 1/8" thick x 1" wide and 24-1/2" long. They are installed with double sided tape, just like the PVC strips.










The tape I used is XFasten woodworking tape. It's like carpet tape, but without the residue.










I made a couple sets of strips while I was at it. I installed one set and pressed it firmly in place. Then I removed them to make sure the tape wouldn't leave residue or damage the phenolic. It worked perfectly on both accounts, so I installed the other set of maple strips and tested the jig making dados. 
It has a solid feel now, when pinching the board between the rails of the jig. I was getting good results with the stock PVC edge guides, but I had to be careful how hard I pinched the rails together. Now, it doesn't really seem to matter how much pressure you pinch the shelf stock with. Now I feel like anyone in the shop could grab this jig and get repeatable results on the first try.

Just make sure your router sub base is accurately centered first.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

> Nice….. however too many small pieces to loose or get lost in assembly. Just MHO
> 
> - abie


Once assembled, leave it assembled. It's a nice rig. Well made. I have one.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I think my jig trumps all but a few, and didn't cost me three hundred bucks.

For some reason, people just seem to not appreciate it's simplicity and function enough for it to catch on any time in the years since I made it and published the details of building one.

It does not require external clamps and, once set up, using the wood that will be used in the dados, it requires only that you turn one built in clamp to move it to the next position.

https://www.instructables.com/Router-Dado-Jig/


----------



## TucsonJOA (Oct 6, 2020)

I purchased this jig and have used it on multiple projects. Overall I am impressed with the result for both through and stopped dados. The wood edge guides are a definite next addition. And the comment about centering the bit is also spot on.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I purchased this jig and have used it on multiple projects. Overall I am impressed with the result for both through and stopped dados. The wood edge guides are a definite next addition. And the comment about centering the bit is also spot on.
> 
> - TucsonJOA


Glad it's working well for you Jim!

Best


----------



## Demerit (12 mo ago)

Thanks @Kelly,

Will definitely be checking this out!

-D



> I think my jig trumps all but a few, and didn t cost me three hundred bucks.
> 
> For some reason, people just seem to not appreciate it s simplicity and function enough for it to catch on any time in the years since I made it and published the details of building one.
> 
> ...


----------

